# Power auger question



## steelcommander (Nov 11, 2005)

Do you think power augers scare the fish away? I drilled 50 holes yesterday in about 15 ft. of water and didn't see any fish on the vexilar.


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

I think fish spook away while your drilling, but if your over the spot that they want to be, they should come back.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Strangely enough, I can report that perch seem to bite with more frequency and voracity after a hole has been punched nearby. It's happened a couple times where buddies will get up and punch holes and the bite will come fast and furious for a few minutes right after.

I think the noise and turbid waters draw fish in. Just a hunch.


----------

